# Flyfishing teacher?



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Who's the official 2Cool flyfishing coach and how much are on-the-water lessons?


----------



## MUDFLAT (Jun 7, 2005)

*flyfishing teacher*

I think that Mike Barbee at Cutrate on Katy freeway or Anthony Grice at Angler's edge are both very good. The Texas flyfishers give free lessons to members and also have an academy that covers all aspects of flyfishing. Good luck


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

Call Orvis and talk to Marcus. Dave Hayward, who used to manage the store, is not a regional manager and I just missed seeing him Wednesday. Dave is probably the best teacher I have ever seen. Marcus should be able to help you; don't know if Dave still does any classes.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Me To*

I am learning right now from friends...It looks easier than it is...Ellisredfish let me try a rod out last week he built. I think he had more fun watching me and laughing....

Anyhoo, I ran into the Orvis manager the othernight. He told me for saltwater you don't need to take the full blown out class e.g. reading rocks etc....That being said they offer casting lessons for $65.00...

I think if you went to the Texas Flyfishing Club they would teach you for free.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

GetEmGot said:


> I think if you went to the Texas Flyfishing Club they would teach you for free.


It's free to members, which happens to be the same price charged to non members so, why not sign up.

We hold a Fly Fishing Academy. In the Academy, all aspects of fly fishing are taught, and for the beginner, I think it's well worth looking into. Our website is

http://www.texasflyfishers.org/

Click on the link to the Windknots and there should be some info contained in there. If not in the current issue, go back a month or so.

I hope you can make the meeting on January 31st.

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Chris*



Animal Chris said:


> It's free to members, which happens to be the same price charged to non members so, why not sign up.
> 
> We hold a Fly Fishing Academy. In the Academy, all aspects of fly fishing are taught, and for the beginner, I think it's well worth looking into. Our website is
> 
> ...


I plan on becoming a member, but I won't make it until March or maybe Febuary....I plan on building a nice fly rod here pretty soon, I just finished a few inshore rods....Anyhoo...I here great things about this club....Can't wait to go.


----------

